# Felchen- bzw. Renkenrute



## Seamus (18. Januar 2006)

Hi,

hab mal so rumgeschaut und gesehen, daß es mittlerweile ganz schön viele Spezialruten zum Renkenfischen auf dem Markt gibt. Was fischt Ihr und könnt es empfehlen oder eben nicht?;+


----------



## Seelachsfänger (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Felchen- bzw. Renkenrute*

ich denk, ne pickerrute genügt voll und ganz


----------



## basswalt (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Felchen- bzw. Renkenrute*

da sind sicher die meisten zu gebrauchen. entscheidend ist vorallem auch das gewicht  und die aktion der rute. selbst benutze ich eine von inter fish  die hat drei verschiedene spitzen. noch ungefischt ist die rute von www.swiss-hatch.ch
da macht das halten der rute schon spass. mit nicht mal 70 gr. ein wahres leichtgewicht. sehr gute ruten und auch laufrollen macht die firma stucki.
in einigen schweizer seen wurden  dieses jahr schon gute fänge gemacht.


----------



## nikmark (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Felchen- bzw. Renkenrute*

Die Rute von Interfish (siehe Vorposter) ist ein sicherlich sehr gutes Einsteigermodell. (gibt es für um die 35 €). Die hat ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und reicht eigentlich aus.

....aber wie wir Angler sind ;-)))))
Wenn Du ernsthaft und edel angeln willst, wird Dein Weg nur über die Ruten von Stucki oder Leitner gehen. Sind aber nicht aus der Portokasse zu bezahlen.

Nikmark


----------



## Regentaucher (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Felchen- bzw. Renkenrute*

alsoooo... als prima Einsteigerrute ist die Zebco Microbite in der Länge 2,10mtr s 2,40 sehr gut geeignet. Wenn du dann noch Blut geleckt hast und du nach einer guten bis sehr guten Qualität suchst, solltest du dir die Schweizer Stucki Ruten mal ansehen...klasse Verarbeitung und du erkennst auch jeden zupfer - was mitunter das entscheidene am Renken-Angeln ist. Winklepicker ruten sind aufgrund der Länge zum Renkenfischen auf dem Boot weniger geeignet. Du angelst dann ja Vertikal und deswegen weniger geeignet (Keschern und drillen bei zu langer Rute is nich)  Wenn du vom Ufer aus angelst siehts da natürlich anders aus. 

Erwähnte ich gerade Vertikal.....Hööörrr Vööörtikal - ihre Meinung ist gefragt


----------



## nikmark (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Felchen- bzw. Renkenrute*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Erwähnte ich gerade Vertikal.....Hööörrr Vööörtikal - ihre Meinung ist gefragt



Der angelt die Stucki #h 

Nikmark


----------



## Regentaucher (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Felchen- bzw. Renkenrute*

jo, nicht nur er


----------



## vertikal (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Felchen- bzw. Renkenrute*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Erwähnte ich gerade Vertikal.....Hööörrr Vööörtikal - ihre Meinung ist gefragt



Hi Männers!

Ihr habt doch schon alles gesagt und das sogar richtig:

Pickerruten um die 2,70 Meter kann man sicher probeweise fischen, wenn man Einsteiger ist und das Renkenangeln einfach mal ausprobieren möchte. 

Man wird dann allerdings sehr schnell merken, wie unpraktisch die meist zu langen Ruten sind. Der Zielfisch ist ein äußerst agiler Bursche und selbst bei Fängen aus Tiefen von 30 Meter oft an der Oberfläche noch recht kampfstark. Das wird dann eine rechte Fummelei, die Renke in den Spezialkescher mit seinem kurzen Griff zu bekommen.

Kürzere Ruten sind da absolut im Vorteil, nicht zuletzt auch wegen der Bisserkennung. Die vorsichtigen Bisse, die ein Anfänger garnicht mitbekommt, werden an einer kurzen Rute sicherlich eher erkannt, als an einer langen, da sich der Biss nur in einer kaum merklichen Veränderung in der Krümmung der extrem feinen Spitze bemerkbar macht (geht mir als kurzsichtigem Brillenträger jedenfalls so). 

Ich benutze mittlerweile die Stucki Hegene Spezial 240, ein echtes Gummiband. In großen Tiefen (über 20-25 Meter) nehme ich auch gerne meinen Zebco IM7 Picker (auch 2,40 Meter lang), der eine ganz extreme Spitzenaktion hat, im Gegensatz zur parabolischen Stucki. 

Kollegen von mir fischen auch gerne die Leitner, die im Handteil teleskopierbar ist. Dann wird bei voller Länge gedrillt und vor dem Keschern die Rute etwa 30 cm eingeschoben. Mir persönlich ist der Blank zu hart, ist aber Geschmacksache.

Die genannten Ruten liegen preislich zwischen 100,- und 170,- €. Mit Sicherheit kommt der Einsteiger auch mit preiswerteren Ruten (z.B. aus der Balzer Diabolo-Serie für unter 40,- €) zum Ziel. 

Wer die Sache regelmäßig betreibt und die finanziellen Möglichkeiten hat, ist halt bereit, mehr Geld zu investieren - immer eine ganz persönliche Entscheidung.


----------



## bodenseepeter (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Felchen- bzw. Renkenrute*

Der Bodensee ist ja bekannt für seine Felchen. Da diese nur vom Boot zu erreichen sind, sind mir Massenfänge bislang nicht vergönnt gewesen. Egal, ich will Dich nur auf die Seite meines Tackle-Dealers Stefan Lessmeister - www.angelsport-shop.de - hinweisen. Der ist wirklich Profi für die Felchen-Fischerei und kann Dir gute Tipps geben. Ob Du seine Empfehlungen bei ihm auch kaufst, sei Deinem Gewissen überlassen.


----------



## Seamus (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Felchen- bzw. Renkenrute*

Liebe Leute,

ganz vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tips.
Ich habe gleich bei meinem ersten Renkentestangeln zu viele Fische bei anderen Leuten an Winklepickern aussteigen sehen.Bisserkennung hui, ausdrillen und landen pfui, nicht so toll dachte ich mir und war mit meiner ollen DAM UL-Barschspinnrute schon besser bedient. Da waren zwar nicht allerkleinste Zupfer zu sehen, aber wenn einer hing, dann auch bis zum Ende. Dann kam eine Fliegenrute Kl. 3 mit eingespleisster Quiverspitze zum Einsatz, war aber nur geliehen und es sollte was eigenes sein. Auf einer Messe am Bodensee hatte ich eine angebliche Superrute für Renken in der Hand, hab leider den namen vergessen, sah toll aus, hatte aber die Aktion einer leichten Jigrute, viel zu straff, hätte da mal weiter schauen sollen,aber viele Händler kamen eh von ausserhalb und nicht wie der vorhin hier empfohlene Lokale.
Es ist jetzt die Stucki Felche Spezial in 2,10m geworden. Die Leitner ist bestimmt auch schön, aber die Stucki konnte ich in 2,40 bei jemand anders mal in die Hand nehmen.Dachte mir dann:"Mit 2,10 m bist Du noch 30cm näher an der Spitze" hatte erst Bedenken das fragile Teil zu bestellen, aber die wurden bei der Bestellung bei Stollenwerk zerstreut. Das gute Stück kam heil an und ist ein Traum von Leichtigkeit und Sensibilität. Da wird jetzt bis in den Griff gedrillt, genial. Lieber einmal was Gutes und dann Ruhe, als mehrfach halbe  Sachen, ist am Ende sogar billiger. Danke für die Tips nochmal, Ihr hattet recht.


----------



## vertikal (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Felchen- bzw. Renkenrute*

Hallo seamus,

Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Rute! Ist ein ganz feines Teil und wird dir viel Freude bereiten.


----------

